# FreeBSD Wi Fi Dongle



## vince66 (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello guys !

I've taken a look at the big informations quantity found in the forums, also trying to googling via Internet when necessary, about the possibility to install firmware of devices whose firmware is not included in the kernel of the default latest releases.

In particular I was interested into the firmware of two network cards: Broadcom Limited - BCM 43131 and Broadcom Limited - BCM 43142.

Because the firmware downloaded from FreeBSD ports (bwn, bwi) doesn't work (or, if work, take a lot of time and the setup process of the device become in any case much expensive in time), my question follows.


Please, can you tell me which type of wifi dongle works without problem with FreeBSD, so I can buy it ?

I hope your reply is based on a personal test of a wifi dongle you have really buyed.

Vendor ?
Model ?
FreeBSD driver ?



I hope to hear you soon.


Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## ucomp (Sep 21, 2018)

TP-Link TL-WN725N 

```
urtwn0: <Realtek 802.11n NIC, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2>
```


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Sep 21, 2018)

vince66 said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> I've taken a look at the big informations quantity found in the forums, also trying to googling via Internet when necessary, about the possibility to install firmware of devices whose firmware is not included in the kernel of the default latest releases.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate

Freebsd 12 is adding support for more Broadcom wifi cards

http://landonf.org/code/freebsd/Broadcom_WiFi_Improvements.20180122.html

Im running Freebsd on a mac air 11inch 2011,
and Freebsd 12 should be adding support for the Broadcom wifi cards used on macs


----------

